
Intel SGX - jhallenworld
https://software.intel.com/en-us/isa-extensions/intel-sgx
======
jhallenworld
I'm wondering if this will be good enough to make a NIST FIPS-140-2 certified
"soft" HSM.

It's supposedly available on some skylake SKUs now:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/9687/software-guard-
extensions...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/9687/software-guard-extensions-
on-specific-skylake-cpus-only)

